# Point Gap 1972 18hp Evinrude UPDATE



## billmc47 (Apr 22, 2008)

Can someone tell me the point gap for a 1972 18 hp Evinrude.
Thanks
BillMc


----------



## whj812 (Apr 23, 2008)

Is there a way to tell by looking at a motor? I have a 1968 Evinrude 18HP, probably the same motor. I can look on the one I have to try and help if there is a way.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 23, 2008)

I would like to say .020


----------



## Ouachita (Apr 23, 2008)

This is a spark plug gap chart but is very useful so I thought I'd post it.
https://tinyurl.com/6h3wqs
still looking for the point gap


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 23, 2008)

I used to have a good spread sheet that showed the point gaps, LU capacities, oil mix, spark plug gaps, etc, but of course, I found it on a website, and didn't save it. Just bookmarked it. Well, that site has disappeared, and I couldn't find anything like it. Nor anything with point gaps.

But, I am 99 1/2% sure that all the 2 cyl. Johnnyrudes from '71 - '88 (probably more years as well, especially working back into the 60s) were gapped at .020


----------



## billmc47 (Apr 26, 2008)

Put new points in today. Running smother. I still think the low idle speed adjustment needs tweaked. Hoping for some lake time tomorrow just to check it out. Fishing will be a bounus.
BillMc


----------



## Fish-On (May 16, 2008)

my 1972 johnson 6 point gaps are .030 it was written on the housing


----------

